# Do these errors indicate a hardware problem

## akbarstatx

I am getting random seg faults and buss errors when compiling.

Like the following when trying to emerge glibc:

```

   -o /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.22/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/stdlib/xpg_basename.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.22/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/stdlib/xpg_basename.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.22/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/stdlib/xpg_basename.o

../o-iterator.mk:9: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.22/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/stdlib/strtod_l.o' failed

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.22/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/stdlib/strtod_l.o] Segmentation fault

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

```

And from a different attempt to emerge binutils I saw the following in my dmesg output:

```

[Tue Jun 28 23:43:13 2016] traps: ld[11731] general protection ip:7ff4de2f45e6 sp:7ffc36c2c658 error:0 in libc-2.21.so[7ff4de275000+195000]

[Tue Jun 28 23:44:15 2016] traps: make[13333] general protection ip:423210 sp:7ffef0dec740 error:0 in gmake[400000+30000]

[Tue Jun 28 23:44:23 2016] traps: ld[17390] general protection ip:7fb664a91012 sp:7fff52b03fc0 error:0 in libbfd-2.25.0.so[7fb664a42000+10d000]

```

I also ran a memtest but it did not report errors so I am guessing if it is a hardware problem it is somewhere in my cpu or chipsets.  My hardware is getting long in the tooth, it's six years old now.

So I am wondering if these sorts of errors are telling me it's time to upgrade my hardware.

----------

## akbarstatx

I forgot to mention that I am running 4.6.2-gentoo kernel.

However, I did reboot with 4.6.0-gentoo kernel and I am still seeing random seg faults.  So I don't think it is the kernel.

----------

## comio

 *akbarstatx wrote:*   

> I forgot to mention that I am running 4.6.2-gentoo kernel.
> 
> However, I did reboot with 4.6.0-gentoo kernel and I am still seeing random seg faults.  So I don't think it is the kernel.

 

Check your memory and check also your dmesg in order to find any strange error.

Do you have crash only during "heavy" compilation? can be a thermal issue?

Do you changed the compilation flags and/or your compiler?

ciao

luigi

Proud to be European.

----------

## Goverp

Is this a new installation on old hardware, or have you been running Gentoo on it for ages, and the problem has only occurred with recent kernels?  If it's new, like luigi I wonder if incorrect CFLAGS or hardware definition in your kernel config, or some similar misconfiguration might be behind the problems.  If not, have you updated gcc recently?

FWIW, I have a desktop box that contains components between 10 and 20 years old, and it's still running OK.  (Arch, not Gentoo, even with cross-compilation it's far too slow to build anything in Gentoo).

----------

## krinn

emerge -1 mcelog

If your hw is not too old it will provide you help.

Most errors comes from memory and heat. Summer never help with heat.

----------

